# What are you gonna do when she rips your arm off?????



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignorance at it's finest right here... I brush it off most times, but this lady kept just taking little stabs at my BABY PUPPY.... Wow...

"Is that a pitbull? She's adorable, but what are you gonna do when she rips your arm off? You know they don't let go... What if you have her around kids youre gonna get a lawsuit from her mauling small children!" 

I told her that the lack of education circling the breed is what caused all the stigma around "pitbulls" and that my dog was an American Pitbull Terrier, and the term "pitbull" was a term used to loosely describe any dog with similar characteristics, but since the headlines always come out "pitbull mauls" or "..attacked by pitbulls..." then the average person is in the dark about the real breed behind the persecution. 

She told me "It's all the darn dog fighters, and all the, Im not racist, but all the blacks and latino thugs that want to own these dogs, with their big fat heads and chains.... They should all be outlawed"

and I told her that maybe she is mistaking the breed which was raised to be a working, fighting, yet human loving animal, for the medias image of the dog. And that irresponsible breeders and owners, along with the media have distorted the truth. I told her that the real dog APBT IS a fighting dog by nature, due to selective breeding, and that the dog was bred for function over form, and that Human agression was an undesired trait and was culled, and that I took offense to the racial comment because I am Mexican...

She looked at me shocked "well I said Im not racist, but those people are the only ones who try and make them mean..... And why would you put a chain on your dog unless youre going to fight them... "


And with that I was done, I finished up her ticket and it was all smiles... 

You can't win em all... I jsut had to share the ignorant moment of the day 


:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

only 1 of the millions of stories that could be told

well handled though


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so glad I was not working when she came in I would have kicked her out of the store.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree I would have kicked her out.....lol
Benny and I get that all the time like I guess he doesn't look Mexican and I guess I look like a white girl (well I do-but some say I look mexican when I am indian). The best one is when this lady (from AKC) we know, was talking to Benny about all the mexican gang bangers in Jail and about how thugs all own "pitbulls". Later Benny was like does she not know I am Mexican and been in jail? So now he likes to wear all his "Bully" shirts to the AKC shows! I laugh so hard- the EE, Gottiline he has so many......


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

I do have to say that is one of the best I have heard
"what are you gonna do when she rips your arm off?"
that is classic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like what my sister heard today lol.. Shes looking for a house and one of the people she called gave her the whole "pitbulls are killers" speech when she mentioned she had a pitbull. 

I swear there are "pitbull are killers" handouts that pitbull haters get because they all have the same stupid comments. Like a pitbull hater memo or so crap lol.. 

Just got to keep trying I guess tho, she may have put thought toward what you said and maybe she will change her mind a little.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ignorance at it's finest right here... I brush it off most times, but this lady kept just taking little stabs at my BABY PUPPY.... Wow...
> 
> "Is that a pitbull? She's adorable, but what are you gonna do when she rips your arm off? You know they don't let go... What if you have her around kids youre gonna get a lawsuit from her mauling small children!"
> 
> ...


i feel your pain. you have to have thick skin to own our breed. i too deal with this everyday at the park that we walk through (on leash). The stupid thing is that people will say "wow your puppy is so cute....what kind of dog is she"? as soon as i tell them its a pitbull some people will tell me how mean they are and that they are killers I have even had a women pick her dog up and walk away from me just after she had pet nahla and said that she is so sweet, just because i told her what breed nahla is. Stupid i know but this is the mentalitly and ignorance of the average person.

you, me and the rest of GP know how sweet and amazing these dogs are and thats what counts. as for the people that want to live in the bubble i say let them. They are probably the same idiots that cashed in their 401k's just because of the media histeria around the market coming down.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Those darn dogs and their genetically altered jaws that lock...it's amazing! Took me years to finally get a dog that could actually bolt it's lower jaw to it's upper jaw.

I love people...they make me smile! **shakes head and looks at ground again**


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I would have told her "If i did something that terrible to my dog, that she wants to rip my arms off, i probably deserved it, and an another breed of dog would have probably killed me".


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

HAHA I bet she felt like a dumb #*@ When you told her that you are Mexican!

I just love it when people say "I'm not racist but... "insert raciest comment here"

Are you sure about that?

I've dealt with that plenty of times when Helena was a puppy. My boyfriend took Helena to the gas station with him one night and some people commented about how cute she was, but to "watch out she'll rip your arm off" type of comment. He said "Actually she is very sweet and my girlfriend wants to train her as a service dog" And he said their jaws just dropped. haha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i just ignore ignorant people like that. if you try and they just aren't budging, do what oz did and get away from that ignorant person! yesterday i was in my car with rudi and belle i was waiting to go into work and a client pulled in and went inside and told my boss that her dog was not very socialized, but that I had a BIG PITBULL out in the car and they shouldn't be together. sheri told her our dogs and client dogs do not mingle anyways, but the idiot straight out said she didn't socialize her dog. on the way into the shop the dog tried to take off my boss's older dog's leg... figures. the dog (a mini schnauz) weighed like 5 pounds less than rudi does... but my dog is a huge pitbull, right? 

bah. i just ignore people like that.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This may not be nice... but I really do not like mini schnauzers...


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i've learn to shut them out when i'm not in the mood to deal with them


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

What are you gonna do when she rips your arm off?????
* Pet her with the other one~!!*

This is the world we live in ... and the breed we chose hey if it was easy we'd be bored .... people like that just motivate us to prove them wrong .....

Good job on the customer relations Oz ... she had to have felt some what idiotic as you treated her politely even while she spewed diarrhea all ova the place ...you should have offered her some metronidazole to help her with that problem ....
( hope you don't mind me calling you Oz, if so I apologize now)


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

If ignorance really is bliss, there are a lot of happy mofos walking around in my neck of the woods.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> This may not be nice... but I really do not like mini schnauzers...


you and me both, sister! i groom a schauzer/poodle that is super adorable and sweet, but other than that... little devils! haha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

good job. .


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

people have the same misinformation about cannabis, people have predetermined ideas with no actual evidence and they will never change their closed minds, 

you handled that way better then i could! good for you bro


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

If that was me I just would of agreed with her like "yep your compleetly right I'm going to get her put down right now" and then walk away LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> She's adorable, but what are you gonna do when she rips your arm off?


Pet her with my feet!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

i lold at that one ofk


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That was my first thougth but Im a smarteleck like that!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Pet her with my feet!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OZ! Call that lady and tell her you figured out what youd do!!! LOL. Thats hilarious Andy!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ignorance at it's finest right here... I brush it off most times, but this lady kept just taking little stabs at my BABY PUPPY.... Wow...
> 
> "Is that a pitbull? She's adorable, but what are you gonna do when she rips your arm off? You know they don't let go... What if you have her around kids youre gonna get a lawsuit from her mauling small children!"
> 
> ...


You are? I always thought you were white. [No offense]. :rofl:


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I get people telling me stuff like that all the time. Even my mother because my brother was attacked by a "pitbull" when he was younger. It's like I told my mother though, any dog will attack if its not brought up right. I blew my mother away when I told her that statistically her little "Cocker Spaniel" is more likely to attack then our pittie. 

Some people just don't understand or are mis-informed I think. It's sad really, taking a dog to obedience training is like taking your child to school. They have to learn to behave and we re-enforce it at home.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

well you certainly handled that well....good thing i was not in your shoes hahahah woulda be like wanna see a bad a$$ dog...JAYDA ATTACK!!!!! ahahahahaha lady woulda pissed herself lmfao Jayda woulda looked at me like...wuuuutttt (clueless) lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

It is just ignorance. Patience my breed brother, patience. 

May the force be with you.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ppl just drive me crazy. i have had way to manny people come up to me trying to put the breed down. when i was ten years old a woman came up to me and told me my dog was going to rip the skin right off my face...i didnt know what to think. i mean who the hell tells this to a 10 year old! now most of the time i just ignore them and keep walking...a reason i bring my ipod on walks with me


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> ppl just drive me crazy. i have had way to manny people come up to me trying to put the breed down. when i was ten years old a woman came up to me and told me my dog was going to rip the skin right off my face...i didnt know what to think. i mean who the hell tells this to a 10 year old! now most of the time i just ignore them and keep walking...a _*reason i bring my ipod on walks with me*_


DITTO!!!!!!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I love it when people come at me with negative remarks, Cause I chew em up, 
By the end of our conversation their whole mind set changes or a least it changes around me. They I go on about my merry way.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

A lady that use to live behind us asked me what I was gonna do oneday when Zoe attacked one of the kids. I looked as her as serious as I could and said "I'm gonna blame it on your dog" and smiled and walked away. She never talked to me again. LMAO


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Or if you are a white female long tall drink of water that wears Talbots clothes to town you get "you don't LOOK like you have a dog like that" My response is in the most earnest voice I can muster is, "And what type of person WOULD look like they have dogs like that, HMMM?", then when I say how many we have (more than 2) they just aboout fall over!HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Im 5ft 2 , 106 pounds , white and 51 years old - I dont fit the profile either!!! People usually question my sanity { ARE YOU CRAZY !!!!??} when I say I have 5 pits. Cafepress.com has a t-shirt that says " Its a pitbull" so people can stop asking stupid questions { what kind of dog is that ? } .


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Blue Family - I too get this same look, as I am a tall skinny white chick with red hair and when people see me walking not one but all 4 of the dogs at one time ( not an everyday occurance, but has been done, lol) people stop and stare. I just have to laugh, like Penny and I walked into Walgreens the other day to pick up HER medication and this lady about 45 or 50 walks out and nearly turned white as a ghost when she saw me walking Penny into the store, she screamed a tiny bit and jumped out of the way, I nealy fell tot he ground right there laughing so hard. Penny for goodness sakes, lol. 

Oz you did handle this perfectly, my grandmother, years ago, before Phoenix & the crew, I had a rednose, red/white male named Rocky, awesome APBT, my grandmother used to call me every night to make sure I was still here and that the dog hadn;t ripped my throat out or anything. My mom did this for a while but I finally told her that these dogs are not what peopelt hink they are. SO years go by I get Phoenix and I go visit my mom, my grandmother the first time she ever met Phoenix bent halfway into my car to be slobbered on by my vicious pit bull. LMAOOOOO My mom and I were speechless. My grandmother leans back out of the car her face covered in dog drool and says" What?? How can you NOT resist this face?"

ANd I to do nt fit the profile I guess, people never expect to say what kind of dog I own when I say it and then when I say how many, they look at me like I have lost my mind, lol I feel ya.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Perception is a bitch. My middle daughter is 24 mixed , 5ft 10 and is an Alicia Keys twin. They belive her when she says she owns pits- guys think its hot . I guess I dont " look " like a pitbull owner { I also dont look like I have a 24yo daughter}


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yes ma'am, noone ever believes me when I tell them I have 3 kids and let alone one that is about to be 15 years old. ANd see this, this right here is why I do not judge people. WHo am I do that?? Just pisses me off that people are this way. grrrr I love everyone, well almost, lmaooo


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol yes ma'am, noone ever believes me when I tell them I have 3 kids and let alone one that is about to be 15 years old. ANd see this, this right here is why I do not judge people. WHo am I do that?? Just pisses me off that people are this way. grrrr I love everyone, well almost, lmaooo


Yeah totally feeling you girl!...I used to have an 03 Mitsubishi Eclipse and on my back window i had a chihuahua in one corner and in the other corner i had the quote "my other dog is a Pit bull" had several ppl be like i can understand the chihuahua but the pitbull.....you dont look like someon that would own that type of dog!" and me...the casual smarta$$ that i am would be like and what TYPE is that...THE most loving,compassionate,loyal,smart friend I could ever have? that type? lol needless to say nothing was said after


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If someone asked me what I was gonna do when my dog bit my arm off I would have started laughing and I don't think I'd be able to stop.

My mom and I were walking her dog Molly and some lady asked if she could pet her and was just all over hugging her. Then she looks up and asks "What kind of dog is she?" "She's a pit bull." You should have seen that lady jump. lol. Never seen someone move so fast. Even funnier we saw her a couple more times after that and she asked to pet her again and was telling us she petted a dog the other day and the people told her it was a pit bull. Going on about how they are mean so when she asked what breed she was my mom just said boxer mix. Ahh that lady must have memory loss.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> If someone asked me what I was gonna do when my dog bit my arm off I would have started laughing and I don't think I'd be able to stop.
> 
> My mom and I were walking her dog Molly and some lady asked if she could pet her and was just all over hugging her. Then she looks up and asks "What kind of dog is she?" "She's a pit bull." You should have seen that lady jump. lol. Never seen someone move so fast. Even funnier we saw her a couple more times after that and she asked to pet her again and was telling us she petted a dog the other day and the people told her it was a pit bull. Going on about how they are mean so when she asked what breed she was my mom just said boxer mix. Ahh that lady must have memory loss.


You could not PAAAYYYY me to call my dog something it is not. HEELLLL NOOO! Jay and I stand on a mountain and scream what we are. Be proud of what you have...dont ever call your dog another breed just because someone dosn't like them. Screw them let them be the 80% of americans that are ignorant! Thats the worst thing you could do....because who knows in another situation someone that pets your dog finds out its pit may go back and tell 20 ppl that they had an incounter with such an amazing pitbull...and if you call it a boxer mix.....then your dog it not getting credit!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I argued with my mom forever for doing that. She hates confrontation so she usually doesn't tell anyone what breed Molly really is so that they don't argue with her all day.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I argued with my mom forever for doing that. She hates confrontation so she usually doesn't tell anyone what breed Molly really is so that they don't argue with her all day.


Just educate your mom...stress to her how important it is to get across what these dogs really are. Maybe she will catch on.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Im the smart hinney. I have no problem telling people what my dogs are. We also have a mini poodle and people think im joking when I tell them the pitts dont bite but the poodle does. He will take your hand off !!!
We take our dogs to the lakefront in Chicago and people often ask us " what are they?" . I have no problem telling people that they are pitts - thats what they look like. The funniest day was when we were walking by the lake and a woman with her kid asked if it was ok to pet the dogs. Most little girls like diva because she wears a pink sparkly collar { shes a 2 year old RE who weighs about 45 pounds and always has her pittie smile going} . She ran up to Bruzer { hes a 6 yo RE very bully and hes' about 70 pounds and our stud}and gave him a hug around his neck. Of course he slobbered all over her !! Her mothers face turned snow white. The little girl is saying " I like big doggie. Hes a teddy bear" I wish I had a camera to take a picture of the moms face - total terror. Then she realized that the kid wasnt going to eaten she relaxed and actually stayed and played with the dogs - A CONVERT !!!!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I love the "I am not racist BUT" comment. It always lets you know some ignorant stuff is about to come out! LOL 

I will say you type a lot for a one-armed guy!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

im latino and used to be a thug thats crazy i never had a pit back then i had a black lab but like u said un educated people the should have a mandatory class for everyone in the states about apbt's but thats just wishfull thinking


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I certainly don't fit the profile either. When I say I have 11 APBTs at my house that live with 4 cats, the jaws drop and people wanna see pics.
I am a medical professional and take alot of heat from owning this breed but I stick my jaw out and beam with pride!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

"What are you going to do when she rips your arm off?"

I'll smack her upside the head with my other arm. Duh.


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ignorance at it's finest right here... I brush it off most times, but this lady kept just taking little stabs at my BABY PUPPY.... Wow...
> 
> "Is that a pitbull? She's adorable, but what are you gonna do when she rips your arm off? You know they don't let go... What if you have her around kids youre gonna get a lawsuit from her mauling small children!"
> 
> ...


I stopped trying to convince or justify my dogs to anyone many years ago. The media, public misconceptions and bad breeding have turned this once wonderful breed into the latest canine pariah. When I show pictures of my dogs to people most say that doesn't look like a pitbull. They see a big headed low to the ground bulldog type dog portrayed by the media so they think that that is the pitbull. Sometimes I fall into a debate and I say I don't breed pitbulls, I breed American pitbull Terriers. They say what's the difference,,,,I say they are real pitbull bred they way they were meant to be. Less than 60lbs,lean and athletic fearless and loyal to a fault. My dogs will never get along with a cat, poodle, animals or with each other but that is the nature of our breed and anything else would not be the American Pitbull Terrier.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Just educate your mom...stress to her how important it is to get across what these dogs really are. Maybe she will catch on.


Well really she is a boxer/pit lol


----------



## lowlady (May 6, 2008)

I get that stuff alot too. I had damian at a car cruise when he was 9 weeks old. I was sitting on a bench and 2 elderly women came up to pet him. And when told he was a pit bull one of the women told me he was gorgeous and that it was ashame that he was going to grow up to eat people. I also get comments of how that is a black peoples dog and i should have gotten a lab, and when i tell people i dislike labs and the pitbull breed is really a great people dog i get funny looks. My mom was a skeptic too when i brought him home but now she promotes how good they are to her friends lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Peoples ignorance never amazes me. When Dosia was a baby I would take him to the tattoo shop with me every day. I was afraid that his previous owner would steal him from me. I always had dumb @sses always saying keep him away from your kids bla bla bla. One guy told me "wow your realy beautiful, But how beautiful will you be after that dog gets big and rips your arm off." Ughh people sometimes. I have grown up with a good amount of these dogs a lot of my family members own these dogs and I have seen that they are loving and very loyal to their owners.


----------



## trainingbytara (Aug 6, 2009)

On a daily basis I have debates with people about pits and other "misunderstood" breeds. I try to remind them that their "little" breed or "companion" dog is here to see me for aggression. It usually stops them quickly lol


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ignorance at it's finest right here... I brush it off most times, but this lady kept just taking little stabs at my BABY PUPPY.... Wow...
> 
> "Is that a pitbull? She's adorable, but what are you gonna do when she rips your arm off? You know they don't let go... What if you have her around kids youre gonna get a lawsuit from her mauling small children!"
> 
> ...


yeah iknow how you feel bro i get the same responses ppl are jus to stucc in their heads to open their eyes and give this breed an opportunity to redeem their names as a APBT..

and srry to hear that the racial thing got involved with it to i know exactly how you feel on that one we always gotta remember that some ppl never change out their ways and we are going to have to deal with it you know


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Flametree said:


> I stopped trying to convince or justify my dogs to anyone many years ago. The media, public misconceptions and bad breeding have turned this once wonderful breed into the latest canine pariah. When I show pictures of my dogs to people most say that doesn't look like a pitbull. They see a big headed low to the ground bulldog type dog portrayed by the media so they think that that is the pitbull. Sometimes I fall into a debate and I say I don't breed pitbulls, I breed American pitbull Terriers. They say what's the difference,,,,I say they are real pitbull bred they way they were meant to be. Less than 60lbs,lean and athletic fearless and loyal to a fault. My dogs will never get along with a cat, poodle, animals or with each other but that is the nature of our breed and anything else would not be the American Pitbull Terrier.


Amen brother. You can tell people all day long to do the research and get there head straight they wont though. Instead there gonna go flop there fat butt in a lazy boy and turn on the tv. The tv media is all they need.


----------

